# Could Sony Buy Leap Motion 3D and use it for the PS4?



## vickybat (May 23, 2012)

The spoiler has all the info and it looks very interesting as well as promising.




Spoiler



A new startup company called Leap Motion has plans to release a new motion control system called Leap 3D. The system is said to be able to track 0.01mm accurate—*which is approximately 100 times more accurate than the Microsoft Kinect.*

*Instead of requiring a hall's worth of space to function properly, Leap creates a personal workspace of four cubic feet, which is roughly the amount of space you have as you sit in front of your desktop PC or Mac.* In addition to requiring very little space, the Leap uses a small USB device that works on any Windows or Mac OS X computer.

 In the demo they showed to the press, Leap can be used to play videogames, including Half-Life 2 and any number of other PC or Mac titles. It may be possible to control games like Diablo III merely through gestures.

Bearing the fact that Leap is a startup, there is a significant chance that a company like Sony could license the technology for use on the PlayStation 4 to rival the Kinect. As the technology behind it is different, there's absolutely no infringement on Leap's end.

*Additionally, the Leap could exist as a viable alternative to touchscreens, which means Minority Report-style GUIs could become a reality.*

Leap will be released next year for a low price of $69.99 and will be compatible with both the PC and Mac.



*Source*


----------



## cyborg47 (May 23, 2012)

"Leap creates a personal workspace of four cubic feet, which is roughly the amount of space you have as you sit in front of your desktop PC or Mac"

Seriously, who would want to sit that close infront of their HDTVs? :/

I saw the video 2 days ago, its really cool, particularly the gaming part and the pricing is very impressive. Hope M$ doesn't kill them off.


----------



## vickybat (May 23, 2012)

^^ If sony backs this, then m$ cannot do anything.


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ If sony backs this, then m$ cannot do anything.



Agreed.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 23, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ If sony backs this, then m$ cannot do anything.



Im talking about the technology itself.
read...


> Leap creates a personal workspace of *four cubic feet*, which is roughly the amount of space you have as you sit in front of your *desktop PC or Mac.*



So like I said, Leap Motion is more suitable for personal computing and *not console gaming, people are not going to sit that close to their HDTVs and play god of war or killzone lol.

Look at this video...
[youtube]N6hCwjwzUHg[/youtube]


----------



## Aerrow (May 23, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Im talking about the technology itself, not the competition.
> read...
> 
> 
> ...



thats bloody brilliant... the video is amazing... I hope Sony bags this... This would be epic if they do...


----------



## vickybat (May 23, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look that's kind of a least distance to use that tech effectively. It can be improvised. That article's heading says it all. Its quite possible to effectively implement leap 3d in a console and its not impossible.

If sony does bag this, it will be a revolution in console gaming augmented reality.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 23, 2012)

Its also possible that Microsoft can buy them up and use them for Kinect 2 
its pointless anyway, Sony already made a ton of investment on Move.


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2012)

Still a pain to move your hands hours in front of monitor.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 23, 2012)

Faun said:


> Still a pain to move your hands hours in front of monitor.



Exactly.

And I really don't think this kind of technology suits hardcore gaming. Look at Kinect or Wii, great hardware, good games, but not aimed at core audience at all.


----------



## vickybat (May 23, 2012)

^^ Kill zone 3 has move support and that is definitely targeted at core audience. It also had an accessory gun attachment where you could fix the move controller and use the gun as a real object.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 23, 2012)

I didn't add move over there, noticed? 
And Move is a physical device, pretty much like a controller with motion sensing tech. Imagine using Leap with KZ or GoW, its pointless.
Even if Sony gets Leap(which won't happen  ), it will obviously be geared towards the casual audience


----------



## 101gamzer (May 24, 2012)

Lets wait and see .............................
They always keep their promise hope it would be a game changer too


----------



## gameranand (May 24, 2012)

These type of controls would always be for casual audience. I mean who will stand for hours to play a game add in jumping and  turning a lot and crazy hand and leg gestures and you got a frustrated and tired gamer after just 1 or 2 hours.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 24, 2012)

sony should(WILL) Stick to Move 2(or whatever they call it).if they use this "leap motion 3d" thing,xbox fanboys will accuse  of plagiariasm/immitation
kinect-esque motion control is for casual kiddies(and maybe for figthing games in the future)
Move is for casual AND hardcore gamers
overall no loose-Motion controls can beat the game controller


----------

